# Elderflower syrup-wine



## Luc (May 10, 2008)

Last year around this time I wrote a web-log entry about how to make syrup from elderflowers.
As they are blossoming again (over here) I urge you to have a look at the recipe and make some for yourselves it is really delicious as a summer drink (mixed with water or sparkling water), or as a sauce for over the ice-cream. Even better: make ice-cream with it.
Or sweeten your nasty tart wines with it..........

Now I had the idea to make a wine from the elderflowers but I have not done that before. So I wondered if I could make wine from the syrup. Well It can be done and it is evenly delicious.

I will give you the recipe for 5 liter, if you want to make more (I recommend to do so indeed) just multiply the ingredients by the amount needed, so for 10 liter all x 2, for 20 liter all x 4 etc.

recipe for 5 liter:

- 1,6 liter elderflower syrup from Luc's recipe
- max 30 gram acid (take a mix when available but just citric will do)
- some tannin
- 5 gram nutrients
- yeast.

This wine lends itself excellent for making as a balloon/primitive wine (believe me I speak from experience).

For those who want the full recipe for the syrup and the wine here is my web-log entry:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/vlierbloesemwijn-elderflower-wine.html

Scroll down for the english version.

Luc


----------

